# Gothic 2 - &quot;Alles nehmen&quot; Taste



## DaEngineer (29. November 2006)

'n Abend   

Im Gothic 2 Handbuch steht (soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hab das Handbuch z.Z. verliehen), dass es eine Tastenkombination gibt, mit der man mit einem Druck auf die Aktionstaste alle Dinge eines Typs auf einmal aufsammeln kann (Truhen, Gegner). Kennt hier jemand diese Kombination? Ich finds ziemlich nervig, immer so lange "Aktion" gedrückt zu halten.


----------



## Homerclon (29. November 2006)

DaEngineer am 29.11.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> 'n Abend
> 
> Im Gothic 2 Handbuch steht (soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hab das Handbuch z.Z. verliehen), dass es eine Tastenkombination gibt, mit der man mit einem Druck auf die Aktionstaste alle Dinge eines Typs auf einmal aufsammeln kann (Truhen, Gegner). Kennt hier jemand diese Kombination? Ich finds ziemlich nervig, immer so lange "Aktion" gedrückt zu halten.


nicht alles aber in 100er Schritten.

Dafür musst du einfach auf  "Springen" drücken.
Standardbelegung "Alt"

Standardbelegung =
Strg/Linke Maustaste = 1er Schritt
Shift = 10er Schritten
Alt = 100er Schritten


----------

